# Zeke- Husky (Mix?)



## Woofy<3 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, I volunteer at the local shelter in town, so every here and there I will post about a dog or two for adoption at this time.

Name- Zeke
Breed- Husky (Mix?)
Age- Adult (Don't recall his actual age)
Sex/neuter/spay- Male/Neutered
Comments- Hi I'm Zeke I'm easy going and love dogs and cats!! I'm house trained. I would do best in country home. 
This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
This pet is already house trained. 
This pet has been altered.










Location- Animal Rescue Federation
http://www.animalrescuefederation.com/
Superior, Wisconsin
Phone Number Is On Site Along With People You Can Contact And The Exact Location.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Woofy<3 said:


> Well, I volunteer at the local shelter in town, so every here and there I will post about a dog or two for adoption at this time.
> 
> Name- Zeke
> Breed- Husky (Mix?)
> ...


I'm just up in Duluth on the other side of the lake from Superior, and I've seen this guy on petfinder for dang near the last year. I feel bad for him every time I see him still up there while every other pet changes. Hopefully he finds a home soon... good luck Zeke!


----------

